# Eagle Creek Pig Roast



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Eagle Creek outing this year will be from Sept. 16-18 with a hog roast on saturday evening (the 17th)
There is camping on site for $14 per night per tent or camper with water and electric. The site's here are waterfront with some good fishing right in front of your tent,as well as a boat ramp with easy access to the ohio river.
There are a few hotels 8 miles away, if you would like info on them please let me know and i'll get it for you.
I plan on cooking a hog for saturdays feast so please bring a side dish to share. I will also be cooking baked suds and corn on the cob (just plowed the feild yesterday to grow it...lol)
I know alot of you said aug. 6th was a good weekend for you, if some of you would still like to camp out that weekend and do some fishing (i'll even cook us something on the smoker) let me know as im always game for a good time on the river
If you plan on attending please respond to this post and let me know how many will be coming with you


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

soundsd good to me


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

I`m planning on being there this year not sure if i`ll camp or not i`ll just have to play that by ear for now.

Bub


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

bigjohn, is this open to everyone?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

sure is!!!bring the family and some friends if you like..just try to let me know a few weeks before so i can order the right size pig


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I plan to be there won't know till it gets closer


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll try to make it, but it's the weekend before the Hawg Fest, which will be pure chaos for OGF staff.

Hope I can swing it! Missed the last few, and I'm sick of kickin myself for it.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll check with Da Chick, but I think we are free that weekend for a change. WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> weekend before the Hawg Fest, which will be pure chaos for OGF staff.


There's 8 of ya. Shouldn't be that much trouble


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hardly. Ever coordinate a tournament with 150 anglers, over 300 in attendance, and feed them all? Not to mention the pressure of corporate sponsors, etc... It takes an army man


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Hardly. Ever coordinate a tournament with 150 anglers, over 300 in attendance, and feed them all?


 Yep. Working on it for the same weekend as the hawg fest  In chicago of course. Put 450 miles one way into your equation and see what you come up with


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

As usual Shawn, you are right. You've done it all.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

As usual Brandon, I sense sarcasm.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

John,

Da Chick informed me that her maid-of-honor is due that weekend with her baby. So unless I'm drug in there by my ears (which I don't think I will be), I'll be there. How many people do you expect with an average from the past couple of years? I'll need to know to decide what I want to bring.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sarcasm for sure. Just givin you a hard time


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shawn your not aloud to come without the chick with ya....now im giving you a hard time  anything you want to bring will be good...had 70 people there last year hoping for 100 this year...we'll get a list later on in the year of who is bringing what


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

John,

 Might have da chickie come along....and if she gets a call, we'll have to scoot. LOL. Thanks for the estimate. I have a killer dish........gonna take some prep with that many though


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna try to make it to this one..........been sayin' that the last couple years


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2005)

I am looking for a map of the Egle Cerk Ohio River Map. Odnr is not offering one or I cant find it. Can you please Help?

Brian


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll just have to put that date down on the calendar. One of John's pigs is not to be missed- VERY good stuff. He knows his pork, that is certain. 

(OK, now that I've sucked up, I get the tenderloin, right???  )

I'll try to be there but I may actually have a conflict that weekend with family stuff. I'll have to see how it shakes out. But for now, count me as an attendee. 

I'll bring some fresh baked bread. 

UFM82


----------



## shh120 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here. Your pig roast sounds like a lot of fun! My hubby and I just got back from Brookville Lake, Indiana Sunday and we kept saying how nice it would be to camp right on the lake! Have room for two more?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

First off shh120 welcome to Ohio Game Fishing...second...we have plenty of room and hope to see you there....from new lebanon get on 68 south and take it all the way to Ripley...then turn left on 52/68/62 go around 3 miles and right as you leave town you'll see a NAPA auto parts store were the next road on the right...if you pass Eagle Creek on 52 you went to far...hope to see you there


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

Seeing how I live about 10 minutes from there, it'll be hard to pass up a good meal.  I need to get in some more fishing time too. Been too busy this year.

--Gary


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My wife and I have been hoping to make this year's event. Its looking good at this point. I'll make a huge batch of my "killer" baked beans if we can come. It would be great to meet some more members.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

We would love to have you....I love a good batch of baked beans


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heyy.. i'll also be there drooling around the hog roaster..  and trying to do the food on chair shuffle..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Brian asked a great question in post #19 of this thread. Can someone direct us? I am also wondering about where we will be fishing, and where the accesses are? Is Eagle Creek a state park? And does it have launch ramps? Is Eagle Creek right on the shore of the Ohio River? Can we beach our boats ashore near the gathering place? Seems like I remember pics from a prior Outing there that had water in the background.
If anyone has pics of the launch areas, or gathering area it would be helpful to see them.
Locations of nearby motels would be helpful also.

Thanks guys.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rumi.. from where you are I would come down I71 and take rt 68 all the way into ripley.. then go east once you hit the dead ends.. go until u see napa auto store and you will see the sign.. 
yes, they do have launch ramp there.. and yes, you can beach the boat there IF the water is high enough in the creek.. that can change pretty quickly at times.. the campground itself is on a creek that feeds into the ohio river.. you can actually see the mouth from our campsite.. 
i would think the closest hotels would be in maysville KY.. about 15minutes tops away.. but campin is the way to go for sure. 
ps.. its not a public campground.. so to speak..


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This link will take you to some pictures a few years ago:

http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/EagleCreek03.html


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are great! I hadn't seen those since you had first posted them. 
Thanks for a trip down Memory Lane. 
It looks like a great place to do an Outing.


Ak- yea, that looks like the way to come down unless there will be road work and detours involved. I'll get an update before leaving that week.

bigjohn- I won't say that my beans are the best, but others have.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

from columbus come down 62 (90 miles) untill it hits 68 (and becomes 62/68)
then goto 52 and turn left....right past the napa auto parts (after the school)turn right into the place...if you pass over Eagle creek you went to far

there are a few motels 7 miles away in aberdeen i can check on if you would like


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't missed one yet. I may even camp this year if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Bigjohn.. Im still planning on comming. Been to the last 2 for sure maybe 3? Last years visit was short and sweet because Raider didnt have his Ohio fishing license  Im looking forward to seeing Madcatter again had a great time on the boat with him and Davidws10 a couple years ago. I'll be bringing Cody with me more than likely.. If he doesnt come I'll have room on the boat


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

John whats the head count look like for the outing? Ant names of thise attending


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jerry,
Not sure of a count yet but i'll post a poll a few weeks before the outing (its been changed to sept 17th) Im preaty sure most everyone who was there last year will be back and I've had some pm's from a few others...should be a great time as always!!!


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey John, I'll try and get you some money here in a few weeks to reserve us a site or should I just call them? We want a descent site so we don't want to wait until the last minute. I'm bring a friend and his camper this year so not wet tent for us.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

with a camper you might want to stay up on the hill just a bit (thats where the water and electric are) there will be plenty of room there


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, as my luck goes something just had to come up that I can't get out of which will prevent me from attending!

The fact that my brother and his fiance' decided to get married that Saturday is just totally inconsiderate! I'm sorry that I'm going to miss meeting everyone, I was really looking forward to it.  Do you do any other big Outings?

So you all are just going to have to come up for the HawgFest with bigjohn for another pig roast and party with us right on the shore of Lake Erie. Its definately beautiful there, with a view over the lake for the sunset.


----------



## gmrkatman1 (Sep 3, 2005)

I once again plan to attend at least one day if not for the whole shindig. I have made plans for the last three years to attend even reserved a site one time but life has gotten in the way. Not this year!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its getting close guys... 2 more weeks.. yeehaaa....
bigjohn, or anyone else for that matter, can ya please give me a run down on the creek around next weekend?? just so i know what to bring down.. 
ps.. ski and kim are goin to be there again..


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

John
i`m only going to be able to make it down for the day but i will be there.i`m also going to bring a plate of deer sausage and some cheese and crackers.is there anything else you need me to bring?

Bub


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bubba,
Yes I can think of one other thing, that lovely wife of yours!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i agree.. she needs to be there..


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

well ok if you insist.lol 

she is looking forward to it as much as i am.I may need some directions because i have never been there and i`ll have buddy Bryan with me and .......well lets just say his since of direction sometimes is a little off.lol huh BUDDY.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap I will make sure Tawnee is there. Bub...... Do you mind giving us a call in the morning. I'll try & wake Tawnee up & we'll both be ready by the time you drive down here from Coldwater!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you guys have a great time..I will be catching flatheads over this way that weekend.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Jack you should just come over for the day.besides if you dont who will stop mellon from all the stories?you know how he gets......lol


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

One more week


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i know.. i can't freakin wait.. i'm coming down wednesday.. 
anyone want me to TRY to save them a spot?? let me know what kind of set up you have..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> i know.. i can't freakin wait.. i'm coming down wednesday..
> anyone want me to TRY to save them a spot?? let me know what kind of set up you have..


Hook me up dood. I'll be there on friday. Just got word that I have the day off. Actually I'm off at 11am on thursday (something for me to think about). Do you think I'll have any problems setting up my tent and brolly?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm sure she would make u pay for them being up tho dood.. not sure.. i wonder how the creek look this weekend and coming week..


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The creek looked great sat,when I went by  Come on friday


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks Like Muskeye and me will be there for sure. We will also have a tent and expect to stay the weekend. I'll bring plates, John. 'Look forward to seeing everyone there. Now all I have to do is figure out what to do with these Buckeye tickets for Saturday's game. :T


----------

